# Semi load of firewood logs



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Any recommendations on a company that delivers 10-20 cord worth of logs for firewood right now? Seemed to be quite a few a few years back but not a lot online anymore. Grand Rapids area


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Call some local loggers. They are usually happy to deliver a load if easy access.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

search for Saw Mills in the area, and call them. They'll have what you want.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Used to get some from a guy around Grayling but he is long gone. Check the ads in Craword Co Avalanche.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Try Billsby lumber harrison.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

22 Chuck said:


> Used to get some from a guy around Grayling but he is long gone. Check the ads in Craword Co Avalanche.





Martin Looker said:


> Try Billsby lumber harrison.


Grand Rapids area??


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

lreigler said:


> Any recommendations on a company that delivers 10-20 cord worth of logs for firewood right now? Seemed to be quite a few a few years back but not a lot online anymore. Grand Rapids area


Consider hunting up a consultant forester. Make a call, explain what you are looking for and see what he or she might have going on in your area. I am always happy to make referrals to area loggers and I have yet to find a logger that was not happy to get one. With the way the hardwood pulp market is these days there are loggers up here who would be happy to sell all their hardwood pulp as firewood. 

If they can hook you up with a logger(s) try to get a look at the wood while it is still decked in the woods, or at least inspect the area where it will be harvested so you have a better idea what kind of hardwood it REALLY is. ''Hardwood" can technically be anything from aspen or willow to sugar maple or oak. Knotty wood can be a real b!^@h to split if it is large. Once the truck is in your yard it is pretty much to late to reject the load. FM.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

lreigler said:


> Any recommendations on a company that delivers 10-20 cord worth of logs for firewood right now? Seemed to be quite a few a few years back but not a lot online anymore. Grand Rapids area


I’ve probably got that much on the ground from last harvest in 2019, so all seasoned and ready to go. If you can find someone that wants to harvest it and deliver it, let’s talk. Hesperia area, so a bit of a drive, but doable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nocked (Oct 21, 2011)

Call Chris Muma Forest products out of Gladwin.



Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

